# confused



## iceis007 (Sep 26, 2012)

I must apologize first for double posting. I had first posted this in the lab results area, and realized it may be better suited here.

Hello everyone!

I'm a 29 year old survivior of colon cancer (2 years in remission yay me!) My oncologist has recently been following some irregular chest nodules that he maintains should be nothing to worry about, but has to be watched. In march the incidentally found a 9mm thyroid nodule (that appeared solid) on ct but said it should also be of no concern. Fast forward 6 months later, and it is now 1.8cms and apparently warranted an ultrasound.

My ultrasound was completed friday, and I don't have anymore answers than what I did before. I honestly wasn't too worried at all, but of course now scanxiety has kicked in. From all my research it would seem that there are only a few documented cases of metastatic colon cancer in the thyroid so I would assume that's not the case here - but with the lung nodules and swollen gland on my right side, the wheels are turning in my brain and of course the word cancer is getting louder and louder.

I'm hoping someone might be able to help me out a little with these reults, though they are noted to only be the preliminary results.

So here they are.

Mp/lp Solid hyperechoic nodule with a hypo rim measuring 1.8x1.1x0.9 The right lobe size is 1.7 x 1.1. The left lobe size is 1.6 x 1.0 cm. Isthmus (have no idea what this is) 0.2cm. No other nodules were found.

I am having trouble swallowing, though have been for about 6 months, never would have related it to thyroid. Also a very raspy voice but again thought maybe smoking related.

If anyone can help me out it would be so greatly appreciated. I'm aware no one can tell me whether this is cancer or not, but moreso looking for some insight into the results and what to expect next. Maybe if anyone has gone through a similar experience.

Thanks so much!!

By the way, I had my TSH tested and it came back normal at .64


----------

